# can someone help me with my computer? =P



## kazroo (Nov 17, 2009)

it's thuper slow.. i don't know why, either. i have windows vista, and i was wondering maybe you could im me or something, and help me by telling me what to do? idk..


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

You really should post more details then this... though if your having speed issues on a new computer...


----------



## kazroo (Nov 17, 2009)

meh, its just.. slow in general i guess, idk.. its not new, i got it about.. 4 years ago? 4 years ago in september.. haha.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't think vista will run well on that PC sweetheart  Especially if it isn't a gaming computer. would recommend upgrading or downgrading, both run faster, or to switch to an alternative.

I'm sure some others will have tests for you to get your system running faster on vista though, I just don't wanna dig tonight XD


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 17, 2009)

Can you use a bigger font please, I don't like squinting to view small text like that...and details on the problem(s) would definitely help.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 17, 2009)

*nods* First problem: Windows Vista.  It is the most piggish, slowest, bloated version of Windows for the PC, so bear that in mind.  I don't (and won't) use Vista or Windows 7, so I can't give direct advice, however the principles of getting Windows to work faster hold true for those versions - you have to turn off the stuff you don't need, and eliminate a lot of the auto-run software. 

The quickest ways to do that are to get some well established tweaking programs that automate most of that process for you:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/Advanced_SystemCare_3_d5927.html

or/also

In fact - check out the Freeware guide link at Majorgeeks:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/page.php?id=20

There are a few main things you need to do to first make sure your machine is cleaned up and free of malware and also tweaked.  Get stuff like MalwareAntibytes and a good anti-virus program (if you don't already run one) and a good anti-spyware scanner - clean up the system and rid it of anything that might be on it.  Then run the tweakers, a registry scrubber, and defrag your hard drive.  If you havent' done any of those things before, you'll be quite surprised at the difference.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd like to add that if you have an antivirus from that period (4 years ago), it's time to remove it and install something new, especially if it has the name "Norton" or "McAfee" attached to it. Grab AVG or Avast instead (Avast is incredibly lightweight and speedy); That alone should both provide you with extra speed and more reliable anti-malware protection. Also, if you have more than one antivirus installed, you're going to have a lot of problems with speed. Only have one installed at a time.

If you have a lot of programs set to start up with Windows, like IM clients and things like that, it might be a good idea to turn those off, since they'll slow your PC down rather quickly, too. On that note, does your computer have a model number attached to it? If it's a brand name computer, it should be somewhere on the front or the side of the case, like "HP Pavilion p6200" or "Dell Inspiron 537s". That will help tremendously.


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 18, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> *snip!*


dont. that shit is a SCAM and requires you to use credit cards and personal info to use..

download CCleaner. www.*ccleaner*.com/download


i use it every so often when my comp gets laggy. brings the speed up nicely. be sure you check and make sure you tell it what to delete. i have mine to delete the cache but save the browseing history and my cookies. firefox would be under aplication not internet tab


as for outdatedd antivirus, getrid of nything on there NOW and put avg on there. IMO its the best freeware antivifus. avg.com/free 
i run the scan every day and it rerpares firefox important app file (cookies.sqlite) whenever it gets infected.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 18, 2009)

Sinjo said:


> *snip!*



Jesus Christ, you should be banned just for even joking about that.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 18, 2009)

Aye - stick to Freeware from reputable sites like Majorgeeks - there's plenty of free software that will do a great job of fixing things up for ya that require no personal info and stuff. :/


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 18, 2009)

kazroo said:


> meh, its just.. slow in general i guess, idk.. its not new, i got it about.. 4 years ago? 4 years ago in september.. haha.


Specs?
Also, do you have an anti-virus?


ToeClaws said:


> *nods* First problem: Windows Vista. It is the most piggish, slowest, bloated version of Windows for the PC, so bear that in mind. I don't (and won't) use Vista or Windows 7,


It ran fine on 1.6GHz AMD Duron, 1GB RAM, 128MB ATI Radeon, 80GB HDD.


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 18, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> Specs?
> Also, do you have an anti-virus?
> It ran fine on 1.6GHz AMD Duron, 1GB RAM, 128MB ATI Radeon, 80GB HDD.



I'm not suggesting that it _won't_ run well, I'm just stating the fact that it is the largest, slowest and least efficient of the Windows family.  It stands the most to benefit from tweaking and tuning.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Nov 18, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I'm not suggesting that it _won't_ run well, I'm just stating the fact that it is the largest, slowest and least efficient of the Windows family.  It stands the most to benefit from tweaking and tuning.


Ok.



Also, defrag?


----------



## ToeClaws (Nov 18, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, defrag?



Aye, mentioned that as well in my first post - it's not just shutting down unnecessary stuff, but tuning parameters, eliminating potential malware, tweaking programs and optimizing the disk that all work together toward a machine running well.

NTFS and Fat32 are both messy file systems that require a lot of maintenance to stay running efficiently.


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 18, 2009)

fwLogCGI said:


> Also, do you have an anti-virus?



If so, which one, and how up-to-date is your subscription?


----------



## SailorYue (Nov 21, 2009)

i foud a memory hog! theres this program that runs on vista that gives all cool effects like transparncies etc. the process can leech up to 30k of your memory! aparently all you have to do is set your windows theme to BASIC ad that meory hog goes down to running only 2-3K max


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 21, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Can you use a bigger font please, I don't like squinting to view small text like that...and details on the problem(s) would definitely help.



CTRL+scroll in or +.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 22, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> CTRL+scroll in or +.



Shouldn't have to do that - It takes a conscious effort to change the font size to diminutive, therefore it's perfectly OK to tell someone to stop it.


----------



## Koda (Nov 22, 2009)

[Windows Key]+R, Type in 'msconfig' and hit enter.

Goto services tab. Check the box 'Hide all Microsoft Services'. Then click 'Disable All'
Goto startup tab. Click 'Disable All'

Click apply, and then restart.

*note: This will disable all non-windows startup applications (which for ones you actually care about, you can turn back on), except for some antivirus and firewall programs.


----------



## kazroo (Nov 22, 2009)

Koda said:


> [Windows Key]+R, Type in 'msconfig' and hit enter.
> 
> Goto services tab. Check the box 'Hide all Microsoft Services'. Then click 'Disable All'
> Goto startup tab. Click 'Disable All'
> ...


 
squee~ X3
thank you so much! this was the only one that seemed easy that i could follow, and didn't require any DLing. =P I LOVE YOU!!!
and i thank everyone else, too. i love all y'all as well. =D


----------

